# Streamline



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 2, 2014)

This will be here Saturday. I am very excited!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 2, 2014)

That is real sharp! Excuse my dumbness, but are those fenders aluminum?


----------



## Iverider (Oct 2, 2014)

Should be chromed steel! Nice bike!


----------



## jpromo (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow, sharp is a perfect word for this. The fenders sure do appear aluminum.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Oct 3, 2014)

Very nice example.. Looks like one that was on Cape Cod.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 3, 2014)

Wow, that's beautiful - good for you.


----------



## slick (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey Joe, you have a great eye for killer bikes. Keep that Elgin Gull and  the collection growing. Maybe we will meet and ride at a Cyclone Coaster ride someday?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 3, 2014)

*Cyclone ride*

Thanks for the kind words. I will be at the Cyclone ride this Sunday I hope to see you there.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 3, 2014)

The gull has a new home with many many other rare bicycles.


----------



## stoney (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey Joe, guess what today is-----Streamline Day-----  Nice bike. Congrats on the Gull.


----------



## larock65 (Oct 8, 2014)

*Great bike Joe!*

Can't wait take it for a spin!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 8, 2014)

Nice!!!!!! but if real, put that rack in your will to me....


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 8, 2014)

*Rack*

The rack goes with the bike. This bike will be buried with me. Now hear me out everybody, I am not exaggerating. This is the best bike I have ever ridden in my life. I have had a ton of bikes and this blows all of them away. If any of you ever have the chance to get one of these bikes do not miss your opportunity. I would even piece on together if I had to. You will not be disappointed. I am very impressed with this bike.


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 8, 2014)

That is a beautiful bike! Did i miss the serial number? What is it? As far as the ride, they are precise, like a gun! Go figure, lol


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 8, 2014)

*Iver serial#*

575221 yeah definitely built like a piece of fine machinery.


----------



## vincev (Oct 8, 2014)

sweet! Very nice.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 8, 2014)

Joe!!! Stop the praise! You're gonna drive prices up!!!! My first bike was an Iver. The only thing that came close to comparable in build quality was a custom 1920s or 30s track bike. It was nice and well made but kind of fragile.


----------



## MantonSmith (Oct 9, 2014)

This is my Streamline, like Joe says they are well made bikes.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 9, 2014)

*Iver*

Very nice! Looks like the bigger 20 inch. I am impressed. And the black is great!


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 9, 2014)

Love this bike! I have yet to ride an Iver.. can't attest to their quality yet, but I really enjoy looking at this bike. I'm not sure why, but I'm really getting into non tank frames lately...


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice looking bike but I guess I'm more of a tank bike type of guy. I would like to have an Iver and am waiting to see when Gary M. unleashes that '36 Super Mobike. Those things have the coolest tanks! Enjoy the ride. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 10, 2014)

That is a stunner. I have never owned one,sure hope to someday.


----------

